# Late Night @ Asylum - Honolulu, HI



## soul.glo (Dec 24, 2008)

Shot with 30d, Sigma 8mm, 430ex
1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8


----------



## Prophet (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice shots, except for #3. The people are distracting. If you could, try cropping them out. One of them looks to be getting some multi colored lens flare. Otherwise, nice style.

-JD-


----------



## stsinner (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow!!  Nice shots and amazing PP...


----------



## soul.glo (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 26, 2008)

cool shots...


----------

